# Xystichromis phytophagus carrying eggs at 3/4"??



## 96brat (Jul 22, 2009)

I got a batch of small Xystichromis phytophagus (Christmas Fulu) about 3/4" and found one of them already carrying a mouth full of eggs. They are to small to even tell what sex they are and none of them have egg spots yet. How early can they start spawning?? I figured on waiting until they were at least 1 1/2" - 2" before they would start spawning. Do other Vics also start spawning at this small size. Now I have to go set up another tank that I wasn't planning on doing for six months or more. Too Cool. :fish:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes. A lot of Victorians spawn at a very small size. But I usually don't even try to raise the first spawn or two because they often don't hold to term and end up either eating or spitting the eggs.

If you move the female and are lucky enough to get fry there will likely be only a few very small fry.

Good luck

Kevin


----------

